# Cabela's Masterbuilt 7 in 1



## omahasteve (Dec 28, 2010)

I just got a Cabela's Masterbuilt 7 in 1 propane smoker - I was looking for some tips on using it in cold weather.  I have only smoked a turkey in it (which was fairly successful) and this weekend I am looking at attempting my first racks of ribs.


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 28, 2010)

with it being a propane smoker, i would try and keep it out of the wind, if you do not have a natural windblock around your house, build one out of a sheet of 4x8 ply wood. cut the wood into 2 4x4 pieces and mount some heavy duty hinges on them so you can make a (v) style wind block.  if you have a welding blanket drape over the top of your (v) wood wind break.  make sure not to get the wood to close...check the required distance in your owners manual. happy smoking.


----------

